

HTTP/2 Considerations and Tradeoffs - youngtaff
https://insouciant.org/tech/http-slash-2-considerations-and-tradeoffs/

======
throwaway7767
I find the arguments against encrypted-by-default HTTP2 based on regulatory
issues of prisons and amateur radio rather silly. I'm an amateur radio
operator myself and the idea that internet standards should be crippled to
support a niche use case like packet radio offensive. People will still use
packet radio, either by publishing all their session keys somewhere, or just
using a translator between encrypted and non-encrypted at the gateway, before
the RF connection.

As for prisons, do we really want to restrict the rights of free people to the
rights of prisoners? This seems like 100% the responsibility of the prison
itself, and I'm sure different prisons will adopt different policies.

~~~
talideon
It's especially pointless given the likes of OpenBSD's relayd exist, so
prisons can already use the likes of that for snooping on TLS traffic. If
everything's going through relayd, then acting as a middleman intercepting and
logging the plaintext of any TLS traffic is straightforward.

------
mantrax5
Put enough cooks in the kitchen and soon you'll have each of them list a long
list of complaints about the broth.

Committees only work to codify existing de-facto standards as official
standards.

Look at any of the big standards we're using and you'll discover their origins
are often a small team or even a single person.

It's funny that SPDY was considered a good thing for the most part, until it
tried to become a standard, and everyone had their chance to complain about
it.

